# Battlestar Galactica starts April 2008



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought this was going to restart in November but that turns out to be a two hour movie. The last (weep sob weep  ) season starts in April of 2008 according to the Los Angeles Times.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cool!


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Hopefully the last season won't suck last the last one.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is it just a 2-hour movie or is it a spin-off mini-series? I thought BSG:Razor was the latter.


----------



## Supermurph (Oct 15, 2007)

Based on something I read on IMDB.com, the movie is the story of the Pagasus from the time of the attack until they met up with the Gallactica.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think it is only two hours long, though I could be easily wrong.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

April? Didn't the final episode of last season say January?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I assume that this change means that the final season will broadcast straight through instead of split over two years.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The article did not mention that but I would assume that to be true. Final seasons are treated differently sometimes.


----------



## gcw07 (Oct 30, 2007)

There have been rumors for a while that SciFi is going to push the 2nd half of the last season to 2009. With them moving back the launch of the final season by 3 months it is probably an indication that the rumors are true and we won't be seeing the final half until 2009


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Strange how we could read the same action as implying precisely the opposite consequence. I suppose it is all just speculation.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

gcw07 said:


> There have been rumors for a while that SciFi is going to push the 2nd half of the last season to 2009. With them moving back the launch of the final season by 3 months it is probably an indication that the rumors are true and we won't be seeing the final half until 2009


If they do that, they might as well call them seasons 3 and 4, respectively. Now if they'd do that _and_ give them the effects budget for two seasons, I'd be happy


----------

